# sleepy creek and bridger?



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

okay so i use victors and dukes and there is a noticeable difference. what about bridger and sleepy creek brands? what are the pros and cons?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Sleepy's & Victors are US made, so they cost more. Several of the Sleepys use a "PIT type" pan, as opposed to a conventional panpost & panshank notch set-up for the dog.

Bridgers are a heavier-built trap, meaning thicker materials, yet are less expensive then the Sleepy's or Vics.

If you use any #1.5 coils, buy a dz of the new Bridgers. Montgomery Fur has them for $68 dz. & they're extremely nice traps......and their price will probably go-up, as they were recently introduced.

Traps you'll find is a matter of personal preference.....like Ford vs Chevy. Get a couple of each brand & decide what you like best.

Smitty


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks alot smitty. that's pretty good pricewise compared to other sites i looked at.


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I bought (6) of the 4-coil #3's with offset jaws and have not lost an animal since. Smitty knows what he is talking about. Buy a few and see what you think. :sniper:


----------

